# What age are kids usually 30 pounds?



## lovemyfamily6

I'm trying to decide how long I can use some Loveybum's fitteds. I have four now and want to order more because I love them. My little guy is 14 months and 24 pounds now. I know once he's walking he'll slim down and won't gain weight as fast as he did the first year. I can't remember how old any of my other kids were when they were 30 pounds though. Has anyone had kids out of diapers at 30 pounds? My oldest potty learned at 3 1/2 and the twins just before 3. I just don't want to buy a bunch of the large (18-30 pounds) if I can't use them for a LONG time.


----------



## mamasthree

my youngest is pretty average and she is 25 lbs at 21 months. I have some Loveybums larges and she will not outgrow them before potty-learning.

has your LO pretty much followed a certain % since birth? then it could be fairly accurate to see when he would hit 30 lb. I know a lot of parents don't like the charts, but if you see a pattern it could help you here.


----------



## kailotus

I think you should be fine. My son is three, completely out of diapers for about 9 months and he weighs 31 pounds right now. Weight gain really slows down around 2 years old. Then they just grow up, but not out!


----------



## lovemyfamily6

Excellent, thank you!


----------



## LizaBear

For *my* children, it was 2 yrs, 2½ yrs, and 1½ yrs respectively.


----------



## iowaorganic

Holy smokes- my 15 mo old is 33 lbs. And my 2.5 yr old is 36 lbs and nowhere near potty learned.


----------



## lovemyfamily6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iowaorganic* 
Holy smokes- my 15 mo old is 33 lbs. And my 2.5 yr old is 36 lbs and nowhere near potty learned.

Holy smokes is right! At 15 months, your little one isn't even ON the charts anymore!









I just asked dh and he *thinks* the twins were right around 30 lbs just before they turned 3. I'll probably order 4 more and I'm sure I'll still get plenty of use out of them.


----------



## Marni

exactly 30 lbs at her 2 year check up. I think my older one was a few lbs more. All I remember with her, was at her 3rd birthday -- she was 38 lbs ad 38 inches (50 lbs at her 5 year birthday)/

BTW -- I LOVE Loveybums. I used their fitted diapers on my youngest. They run small though -- so she grew out of them earlier than 30 lbs for sure. PLUS, once she was really active, I no longer liked using them. Getting all those snaps on an active baby was HELL. Once she was about 15 months, I swithed to prefolds laid flat in a Imsy Vimsy wool wrap (my favorite cloth combo hands down, btw). I did use the fitteds at night for a while longer though.

My eldest was out of diapers 100% (including nights) at 2.4. My second, at 2.7 -- so, thankfully, we never had to order extra large dipes : )


----------



## Justmee

One of my twins hit 30 lbs last fall, so about 3.5. The other is still stuck around 25 (not on the chart) and Rivka is also 25 (just turned 3). The baby seems to be following in his sisters' footsteps. He's now 75% for height and 10% for weight (15lbs @ 5 months, hasn't doubled birthweight yet).


----------



## yamilee21

My son reached 30 pounds around 22-23 months, but he was also very tall. We used diapers/training pants for going out until he was about 2 1/2 years old, roughly 36 pounds.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber

dang I must have a huge baby! He hit 25lbs at 9 months! And we went straight to size large fuzzi bunz and toddler prefolds after we stopped the diaper service!!!


----------



## crazydiamond

My DD is 32 lbs and is 3y3m. She was 28 lbs this time last year, so she probably hit 30 lbs somewhere around 33 mos.


----------



## Juliacat

My daughter is two and a half...I guess 33 months...and she is right around 30 pounds now, and has been for quite some time.


----------



## GooeyRN

DD was 30 lbs around 30 months old. She potty learned at 23 months.


----------



## TinyMama

DD is 14 mo and 30 lbs.


----------



## lovemyfamily6

Wow! I thought I had a big guy! For those of you with 14-15 month old's that are 30 lbs, do they have the chunkiest thighs ever? My little guy has these massive thighs and they are so darn cute! He's all roly-poly. Although it looks less roly-poly on him now at 14 months than at practically the same weight at 9 months.

I think I'm not going to order a bunch of Loveybum's then. I posted another thread about covers. I guess I need to find some covers that he can have and not take the velcro off. I know Bummis makes a snap cover, but they're just white. I guess I'll live, but I like the colors of Thirsties and even my BSWW prints.


----------



## crazydiamond

Take a look at the Swaddlebees ABC wraps. They have snaps and work just as well as the BSWW and Thirsties covers. They come in cute colors, too


----------



## lovemyfamily6

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond* 
Take a look at the Swaddlebees ABC wraps. They have snaps and work just as well as the BSWW and Thirsties covers. They come in cute colors, too









Thank you! I'll definitely check those out.


----------



## cwoodard

My 5.5 month old was 21 pounds at 4 months. He's probably almost 25lbs now


----------



## nevaehsmommy

My daughter is 26 months and has been at 28 # for about 6 months now.

Nevaeh started using the potty at 12 or 13 months with bribes of chocolate chips. She started using it full time with no potty messes as 18 months. She has only wet the bed 2 times and both times she was feeling under the weather.


----------



## luckygreen713

My dd is 25 months old and weighs 29 lbs. She is only in diapers at night and probably will be for a while, as I don't see her giving up her bottles of water she wakes up 1-2 times a night for. So I do need big diapers for her, but not that many since I change her once or twice a night and wash diapers every day.


----------

